
Court in India asks Google to not send traffic to site with hijacked keywords - astatine
https://www.livelaw.in/news-updates/bangalore-court-issues-directions-to-google-diversion-of-traffic-keywords-145771
======
gingabriska
Aren't all search ads, essentially hijacked keyword driven as most users do
not expect ads there when they look for information?

~~~
astatine
Sure. I wonder if this will lead to the interesting question - is the use of
trademarked words as keywords by the competition fair use? Or will trademarks
be disallowed from such use in the future with only the trademark holder being
permitted to use them.

